# Looking for a DIY livery yard Essex



## sanchob (2 February 2013)

I am looking for a space on a nice DIY livery yard in Essex. I am currently stabled in Roxwell, but we have all lost our stables due to sale of the yard. I need the yard to be quite close to me, so ideally Roxwell, Willingale, Fyfield, Ongar, Blackmore, or Norton Heath area. The stable needs to be a good size, not to small as he spends a lot of his day in due to laminitis in the past. Ideally outside stables, and no bars as he gets very protective over his stable, unless they would allow me to board the bars up with wood.
 A good arena is a must have, as I mainly do dressage, needs to be 20x40 or bigger with a good surface, ideally floodlit. 
Good sized fields with secure fencing, and no barbed wire. He is lamintic so not fussed how much grass they have, as long as the fields are good sizes, so he can have a stretch every day. Must do individual turnout as he can't go out with over horses. 
Good hacking would be a bonus but not essential. The yard must be secure. I am looking to pay around £150 pcm with hay and straw, would consider a bit more if the yard is really nice. Must also be friendly!
If you know of anything please pm me details or comment below. Thanks


----------



## olop (3 February 2013)

Sorry to say but you won't find that in the area you are looking or for that price.
DIY yards in that area are few and far between and normally the yards have huge waiting lists.
I would either up your budget or look outside of the area.
I have had to move to full livery to get what I want (hacking, nice facilities and friendly yard) as the DIY yards in the area where just too pricey for what they were offering or they all had dodgy rules that I just couldn't be doing with.
Good luck!


----------



## JFTDWS (3 February 2013)

I agree with olop, it simply doesn't exist, sorry.


----------



## Pinkvboots (3 February 2013)

I dont think you will find anything in this country for £150 pcm hay and straw all in, I was paying £80 pcm just for a basic stable and field but had no arena in Romford Essex, my hay bill was £24 a week and bedding about £14, I have two horses now and keep them at home and my hay and bedding alone costs me more than £150 a month.


----------



## neep (3 February 2013)

I know of a nice little yard with outside stables all year turn out but the school is not quiet 20x40 I don't think and it's not flood lit. You have to get in your own hay and straw and its £30 a week I think. It's only 5 mins from norton Heath tho so handy for shows.


----------



## mischamoo (3 February 2013)

Pinkvboots - I pay £140 pcm with hay and straw included  we don't have a school but fantastic hacking, beautiful stables and a lovely YO who takes me out in the box to shows etc and helps when I need it. So there are places, just not easy to come by! Sanchob - I believe there was a place in Lt Waltham by the park and ride that had stables with a school and good grazing available if that's any interest to you? No idea of the costs though.


----------



## DosyMare (3 February 2013)

What about Dukes, Lightfoots or Stone(something) in Roxwell? Three different yards but one owner and manager. £140 PCM. Great facilities, lovely hacking and indivual turnout. Hay and straw is included as well. Stone doesn't have a ménage but you can use Lightfoots if you ride 5 mins up the field, but it's on the agenda I believe. I think their is a waiting list but stables always come up so worth being on it. 

The is also Park Farm in Galleywood which is lovely but no indivual turnout. Geldings and mares split but it's only 6 in each field so not massive herds. They have haylage included in the price. Standard school and lunge area - good on site hacking. 

There is Buckwyns but that's large stables and don't think indivual turnout - I've not been there but worth a investigate.


----------



## sanchob (3 February 2013)

Thanks for your replys. Unfortunately Lt Waltham is to far it's about 35 mins from where I live. I have my name on the waiting list for Dukes and Lightfoots but nothing has come up yet and had my name down for quite a while. Found a nice little yard close to where I live but the school isn't brilliant as it's sand and gets very deep in the summer, but will do as for the moment. There is a possibility of the use of a 20 x 60 arena down the road but it's very run down so it depends if the owner will sort it out.


----------

